# Daiwa Infinity Q 3000



## danny877 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi zusammen,

brauche mal kurz eure Hilfe.

Nachdem ich gerade eine Shimano Stella FB mit ausgeschlagener Kurbel und nicht ganz fest sitzenden Rollenkopf, inkl. dem Antwortschreiben vom Shimano-Service die Rolle wäre doch in Ordnung, in der Hand hatte. Möchte ich Shimano, zumindest was die Rollen angeht, wohl den Rücken kehren.

Meine derzeitige Technium 4000FA macht nun nach 4 Monaten intensivem Fischen (ca. 3-4 mal wöchtentlich) geräusche aus dem Schnurlaufröllchen und die Kurbel ist ebenfalls ein bissl ausgeschlagen. Somit wird sie wohl demnächst bei Ebay verhöckert.

Ich bin es langsam leid, Geld für Rollen auszugeben die nur ein paar Monate halten.

Habe gerade die Daiwa Certate und die Infinity Q (jeweils 3000er) in der Hand gehabt.

Ebenso hatte ich die ganz neue schwarze leichte (mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein) in der Hand gehabt. Die ist mir aber zu leicht!

Wer von euch fischt mit Gummi wie lange schon, und vorallem wie häufig, einer der beiden Rollen (infinity & certate) und wer hat bisher Probleme mit einer der beiden Rollen gehabt. 

Ich tendiere momentan zu Infinity Q 3000 - die von der Schnurfüllung her der 4000er von Shimano gleich kommt. Wie siehts mit der Bremswirkung nach einiger Zeit aus? Bekomme ich die richtig zu? Ich fische i.d.R. mit zu'ner Bremse die ich erst nachdem Anschlag lockere.

Danke mal im voraus..


----------



## duck_68 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Welche Stella hattest Du denn ne 4000er?? Wenn es die 4000er war, dann hat die "neue schwarze Daiwa" (übrigens heißt das Teil Morethan Branzino) genau das gleiche Gewicht Ich fische Beide und könnte im Moment nicht sagen, welche die Bessere ist

Martin


----------



## Gorcky (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Ich kann dir nur sagen,die Infinity Q ist einer meiner Lieblingsrollen (auch wenn sie sher teuer ist). Habe mit ihr nur sehr gute Erfahrungen machen können,also damit kannste nix verkehrt machen,meiner Meinung nach!!|supergri


----------



## taxel (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Hi Daniel,

ich habe eine Infinity 3000 Q seit mehr als einem Jahr. Ich bin zufrieden. Die Rolle funktioniert. Allerdings angle ich nicht so oft wie du.

Diskutiert wurde schon, dass die Rücklaufsperre bei Minusgraden nicht funktioniert. Das wäre aber ein generelles Problem bei den unendlichen Rücklaufsperren und nix inifintyspezifisches. Mir ist es noch nicht aufgefallen.

Das Heck ist aus Plastik. Unten an der Rolle gibt es zwischen dem Plastikheck und dem Rollenkörper einen Spalt durch den meiner Meinung nach Dreck ins Rolleninnere kommen könnte. Festgestellt habe ich eine Verschmutzung aber noch nicht. Der Spalt ist wohl von Daiwa auch Absicht.

Die maximale Bremskraft der 3000 Certate ist 7 kg. Das wird wohl bei der Infinity ähnlich sein. Ob man die ganz dicht bekommt, weiß ich nicht. Aber sieben Kilo soll man erst mal halten können.

Ob es eine bessere Rolle als die Stella ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ob sie von daher jemanden zufriedenstellen kann, der mit einer Stella unzufrieden ist ...  ;+

Gruß

Axel


----------



## JerkerHH (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Moin Moin, 

Infinity Q geiles teil... bin ich sehr mit zufrieden.... 

Aber mit meinen Shimano Rollen auch...komisch was dir passiert ist. |kopfkrat

Es gibt aber noch eine Rolle die auch sehr nett ist: 







Ich habe die auch, wie die Stella und Technicum eine top Rolle....


#h#h#h

Gruß 
JerkerHH


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Hallo Danny!

Ich habe selber zwei Certate in Gebrauch. Und zwar ne 2500er und auch ne 3000er zum GuFi-Fischen an meiner MAD-Blechpeitsche. Ich fische die 3000er jetzt seit gut einem Jahr und bin immer noch begeistert von dieser Rolle.

Seit kurzem habe ich auch zwei jap. Twin Power, die ich jedoch (rein subjektiv) als nicht so hochwertig einschätze.

Über den Vergleich Infinity Q vs. Certate wurde hier im Board ja schon viel geschrieben. Ich habe beide bei meinem Gerätehändler "probegekurbelt" und habe mich danach für die Certate entschieden, da diese leichtgängiger war. Natürlich kann es sich hier auch um die Problematik "Montags- Sonntagsrolle handeln...

Ich selber bin der Ansicht, dass es Daiwa wahrscheinlich genauso macht wie Shimano und manche Modelle für den europäischen Markt (z.B. TwinPower FB // Infinity Q) in separaten Produktionsstätten (z.B. Malaysia) für günstigeres Geld und evt. mit günstigeren Materialien bauen lässt.

Sollte Deine Wahl bereits für die Infinity Q gefallen sein, so würde ich Dir doch vorschlagen, nochmal nachzudenken, ob Du nicht für günstigeres Geld die (evtl. hochwertigere) Certate direkt aus Japan holst!!


----------



## danny877 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

soweit mal danke für die Antworten (besonders an Axel)

@Martin
Die Stelle 4000 FB gehörte mir nicht. 


Es kann ja sein dass die eine auch eine Ausnahme war/ist. Aber was der Shimano Service zu dieser Reklamation geschrieben hat ist einfach nur frech. Wenn ich das Schnarrgeräusch meiner 4 Monate alten Technium reklamiere heisst es es läge an der Schnur, zu der ausgeleierte Kurbel sagen sie garnichts. Ok die Rolle hat nur ca. 90 EUR gekostet, da muss man wohl mit leben.

 Wenn ich aber eine Stella reklamiere erwarte ich einen anderen Service als der den ich heute gesehen habe. Kaufe ich bei MB eine S Klasse erwarte ich auch einen anderen Serice als bei der C Klasse.


----------



## duck_68 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Infinity Q geiles teil... bin ich sehr mit zufrieden....
> 
> ...





Sorry, Du willst doch nicht allen Ernstes so eine Müll-Rolle wie die Arc mit einer Stella oder Infinity vergleichen#d#d

Wennste was zum Basteln wilst, dann kauf Dir ruhig die Arc....|uhoh: Wennst was zum Angeln wilst, dann nimm die Stella/Branzino oder Certate/Infinity

Fischt Du die Stella selbst, oder nur vom "Hörensagen"??


----------



## danny877 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Fischt Du die Stella selbst, oder nur vom "Hörensagen"??



Meinst Du mich damit? 
Falls ja: Nein wie geschrieben Fische sie nicht selbst. Habe gerade Urlaub und habe mich nachdem fischen heute morgen, mit jemanden getroffen der mir eine Stella 4000 FB in die Hand drückte und meinte ich soll ihm mal sagen was ich davon halte. Danach hat er mir das Schreiben von Shimano gegeben welches als Antwort auf die Reklamation zurück kam.


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Danny das bezog sich auch auf JerkerHH der eine RedArc mit einer Stella vergleicht.


----------



## JerkerHH (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

ich habe die Red arc nicht mit der Stella oder Infinty verglichen...:r

Ich meine damit lediglich das die Red Atrc in Ihrer KLasse eine sehr gute Rolle is.... #d

Das die Stella und die Infinity besere Rollen sind steht außer frage.... #d

Und, ich fische beide Serien von der Stella ab. 1995... |evil:

Aber wenn du meinst das die Red arc müll is dann tust du mir leid.... :v

JerkerHH


----------



## duck_68 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Aber wenn du meinst das die Red arc müll is dann tust du mir leid.... :v
> 
> JerkerHH



das meine ich wohl, und zwar aus eigener Erfahrung - wir hatten drei Stück bestellt (zwei 10300 und eine 10400) und ALLE drei Rollen hatten nagelneu bereits unrunden/sehr hakeligen Lauf und unsauber gearbeitete Schnurlaufröllchen - da ist jeder Shimano im unteren Preissegment besser verarbeitet!! Hör Dich mal im AB um, welche Maßnahmen notwendig sind, eine Arc (und Konsorten) auf Dauer am Leben zu erhalten und nicht nur eine Saison zu fischen, dann verstehst Du, was ich mit Müll-/Bastlerrolle meine


----------



## Drillmaschine (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

... also ich hatte rd. 1/4 Jahr ne Certate HD Custom. Recht schnell stellten sich ziemlich laute Geräusche am Schnurlaufröllchen ein, die mit Ölen/Fetten usw. nur kurzzeitig vermindert wurden. 

Habe sie dann wieder bei Ebay vertickert. Bin von Daiwa etwas enttäuscht. Sie wurde damals als eine der besten Rollen auf der Welt angepriesen. Von solchen Anpreisungen verspricht man sich eigentlich mehr. Im Forum habe ich dann von den gleichen Problemen gelesen. Musst mal die Suche checken. 

Eine meiner Technium 4000 ist übrigens auch gerade von der Reparatur zurück und liegt noch beim Händler. Dort war die Rücklaufsperre ausgefallen. Also alles sehr enttäuschend. 

Bisher habe ich von der Aspire nur Positives gelesen. Vielleicht die richtige Wahl? Momentan fische ich ne Twinpower FA, die ich noch bei Gerlinger ergattern konnte.


----------



## Living Dead (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*



Drillmaschine schrieb:


> ... also ich hatte rd. 1/4 Jahr ne Certate HD Custom. Recht schnell stellten sich ziemlich laute Geräusche am Schnurlaufröllchen ein, die mit Ölen/Fetten usw. nur kurzzeitig vermindert wurden.
> 
> Habe sie dann wieder bei Ebay vertickert. Bin von Daiwa etwas enttäuscht. Sie wurde damals als eine der besten Rollen auf der Welt angepriesen. Von solchen Anpreisungen verspricht man sich eigentlich mehr. Im Forum habe ich dann von den gleichen Problemen gelesen. Musst mal die Suche checken.
> 
> ...



Ach der Herr aus Waabs. Ich glaub wir hatten uns mal bei ebay gesprochen. Ich hatte auch ne Certate, die lief aber sehr unrund. Jetzt hab ich ne Aspire. Leider noch nicht richtig getestet!|rolleyes


----------



## Drillmaschine (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

... ja- das war ich :q. 

Ich drück die Daumen bei deiner Aspire.


----------



## danny877 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

hmmm...

nachdem ich mich nun nochmals durch das Archiv gelesen / gewühlt habe und auch die Antworten von euch hier berücksichtige, resumiere ich daraus: 

Es gibt wohl einfach nicht die Rolle die ich suche. Einfach eine Rolle die man fischen kann ohne dass sie nach kurzem anfängt zu schwächeln - auf trendy oder modisch lege ich keinen Wert - funktionieren muss sie einfach.

Da ich ja trotzdem was tun muss, würde ich nun folgende in betracht ziehen:

Option/Preisklasse 1: Infinity Q / Certate / Aspire
Option/Preisklasse 2: Branzino / Stella

In dem Wissen dass alle der obigen irgendwann kapitulieren werden - muss ich mir wohl nun gedanken machen welche es werden soll.

Ich weiss zum Beispiel dass bei der Stella das Schnurlaufröllchen (bzw. das Lager davon) ein geschlossenes System ist, was ein Vorteil zur Aspire wäre. Diese hat ähnlich wie die Technium usw.. ein mit Keramik (die Kugeln) bezogenes offenes Kugellager. Bei den Daiwas habe ich es noch nicht rausfinden können. Die einzige Shimano die noch ein geschlossenes System hat ist wohl die neue Fireblood.

Bei Stella liest und hört man man sollte eigentlich nur die FA kaufen - die es leider nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt. Die FB soll im vergleich schlechter sein (ist aber eine unqualifizierte Aussage - vom hören sagen etc.)

Wenn es ein Vernunftkauf wird, werde ich mich wohl für eine aus der Preisklasse 1 entscheiden.


OT:
Zu guter Schluss muss ich mich dann noch bzgl. Schnur entscheiden. Wobei ich hier nur zwei Stück präferiere und in der Reihenfolge anteste.
1. Ockert Climax Zander Spezial 0.12 
2. die neue Spiderwire in 0.12


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Zur Stella:

FA ist die große Rolle und die sollte man noch kaufen können. 4oder5.000 bis 20.000er Größe.
FB (alt) ist die kleinere, 1.000, 2.500 und 4.000er Größe
FD (neu) ist der Nachfolger der FB, 1.000, 2.500, 3.000, 4.000 Größe

Bei der Certate hast du (in Japan) verdammt viele verschiedene Modelle, z.B. die Certate Hyper Custom liegt preislich bei Stella und Co. Da ist das Getriebe aus dem Material von der Saltiga-Z (dieses angebliche unkaputtbar Daiwateil). Aber da gehst du wohl von der normalen Certate aus, die es hier gibt.

Soviel zu den beiden Rollen


----------



## duck_68 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Daniel, warum nimmst Du keine New Stella? Ich habe auch eine Japanische Stella 4000 SR und seit kurzem eine Branzino - beides sind absolute Top Rollen!!  und mit der neuen 2000er Stella liebäugle ich auch schon

Zur Schnurfrage: Auf die Empfehlung eines Boardies habe ich mit zum Gufi-Angeln auf die Branzino eine 0,13er Ron Thompson Dyna Cable aufgespult - mit Abstand eine der besten Schnüre, die ich bislang gefischt habe - aber leider auch nicht ganz günstig


Gruß
Martin


----------



## IngoSuntken (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Noch ein kurzes Statement von mir, der die Twin Power B (vorher A) und auch die Infinity Q 3000 fischt:

Seit dem Dezember 2005 fische ich die Infinity Q und habe seither einige hundert Zander damit gedrillt, zuletzt heute....!
Selten war ich mit einer Rolle derart zufrieden. Sie läuft auch nach fast zwei Jahren Dauertest noch wie ein Uhrwerk und ich kann nun wirklich sagen, dass die Rolle bei mir kaum Ruhe hat.

Der Lauf ist ruhig und ultraleicht, die Rolle verfügt für ihre Größe über ein relativ leichtes Gewicht und die Bremse arbeitet grandios! 

Bei meinem Händler vor Ort liegt sie für 280,- im Regal, aber wer handelt, bekommt die Rolle locker für 230,- bis 250,- €. 

Zu den anderen hier genannten Rollen kann ich so direkt nichts sagen. Ich jedenfalls aus meiner Sicht die Infinity Q empfehlen.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Komisch das die techium Serie immer Schäden hat!
Meine hat nach 1/2 jahr Geräusche im schnurlaufröllchen gemacht hörte sich an wie eine Kaffemühle dann war das Geräusch wieder weg dann nach 10min wieder da!
Nächste anschaffung wird eine Aspire sein aber das dauert noch!

mfg Marvin


----------



## danny877 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

@chrizzi
Merci für die Ausführung.
Ich hatte nur die Info dass die "alte" Stelle jeder neuen vorzuziehen wäre.

@martin
danke für den Link. Hier muss ich mal darüber nachdenken. Ich habe ja schon Sachen in den USA gekauft. Bisher allerdings nur Dinge wo ich weiss dass bzgl. Garantieprozedere nicht viel kaputt gehen kann (z.bsp. die Anchormate II für mein Boot).
Den Schnurtip werde ich mal testen sofern meine Schnüre 1.+2. versagen ;-)

@Ingo
super ;-) Das ist mal eine Aussage #6 (selten bezieht jemand ganz klar position) Merci

fyi:

in 2,5 Stunden macht die die "Anja" (Angeln und Jagd) Messe in Offenburg Ihre Pforten auf. Dort werde ich nachher mal "wühlen" und vergleichen gehen. Evtl. je nachdem auch kaufen ;-)

Bis dahin werde ich unsere Z im Rhein noch kurz ärgern gehen.

Zeitgleich findet heute und morgen auch eine Hausmesse bei einem Händler in Weil statt. Der wiederum gibt 20+10 % auf alle Rollen die er da hat. Vorzüglich vertreibt er Daiwa. D.h. die infinity, certate und Branzino kann ich dort begrabschen.


----------



## duck_68 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Für die Branzino habe ich noch einen guten Link für Dich - dort habe ich zugeschlagen klickklick Abwicklung und Lieferung ist absolut problemlos und sensationell schnell - 5 Tage nach der Bestellung war die Rolle bei mir

Gruß
Martin


----------



## danny877 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Für die Branzino habe ich noch einen guten Link für Dich - dort habe ich zugeschlagen klickklick Abwicklung und Lieferung ist absolut problemlos und sensationell schnell - 5 Tage nach der Bestellung war die Rolle bei mir
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



wow - Hammer Preis! Was kam bei Dir unterm Strich raus inkl. Zoll Versand etc.? Ist es wie in den USA + ca. 21-25% ( Nur die Rolle liegt umgerechnet bei 356 EUR)


----------



## taxel (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Hallo Daniel,

die 0,12 Spiderwire war bei mir nix. Die habe ich wieder runtergeworfen. Die ist zu dünn und produziert deswegen zu viele Schlaufen. Außerdem ist sie mir wegen der fehlenden Stärke zu wenig robust. Ich habe einen Walley Assassin mit sieben Gramm Kopf im Wurf an einer Schlaufe weggeknallt ...

Jetzt habe ich eine 15er Power pro drauf. Die ist in Ordnung. Auf die Climax schwört eine Bekannter.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## duck_68 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*



danny877 schrieb:


> wow - Hammer Preis! Was kam bei Dir unterm Strich raus inkl. Zoll Versand etc.? Ist es wie in den USA + ca. 21-25% ( Nur die Rolle liegt umgerechnet bei 356 EUR)




All incl. ca. 440€

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## duck_68 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*



taxel schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> die 0,12 Spiderwire war bei mir nix. Die habe ich wieder runtergeworfen. Die ist zu dünn und produziert deswegen zu viele Schlaufen. Außerdem ist sie mir wegen der fehlenden Stärke zu wenig robust. Ich habe einen Walley Assassin mit sieben Gramm Kopf im Wurf an einer Schlaufe weggeknallt ...
> 
> ...



Die 0,12er Spider wire fische ich auch auf einigen Rollen, ich könnte aber nicht behaupten, dass sie zur Perückenbildung neigt, auf welcher Rolle hast Du die Schnur gefischt?? Wegen der Robustheit knüpfe einfach ein FC Vorfach davor, das mindert den Abrieb im unteren Bereich ungemein

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Ben_koeln (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Hi,

habe die Infinity Q 3000 jetzt 3/4 Jahr. Tagelange Einsätzte im Urlaub, Gufieren am Rhein mit Schweren Köpfen und vielen Hängern und bis heut kein einziges Mäkelchen! Kann mich hier also Ingo vollkommen anschließen! Bezahlt habe ich damals auch "nur" 230,- euro! 

Gruß

Ben


----------



## taxel (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die 0,12er Spider wire fische ich auch auf einigen Rollen, ich könnte aber nicht behaupten, dass sie zur Perückenbildung neigt, auf welcher Rolle hast Du die Schnur gefischt?? Wegen der Robustheit knüpfe einfach ein FC Vorfach davor, das mindert den Abrieb im unteren Bereich ungemein
> 
> Gruß
> Martin#h



Das war die Infinity und eine uuurrralte 2000er Stella F. Ich denke nicht, dass es an den Rollen lag. Eher denke ich, dass die Köder zu leicht waren und die Schnur zu wenig gestrafft haben. Die Schnur selbst ist auch zu leicht um sich durch ihr Eigengewicht zu straffen. Wenn ein bisschen Wind geht, weht die wie eine Spinnwebe. 

Mit schwereren Ködern gibt es wahrscheinlich weniger Probleme. Die straffen die Schur dan ausreichend.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## duck_68 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*



taxel schrieb:


> Das war die Infinity und eine uuurrralte 2000er Stella F. Ich denke nicht, dass es an den Rollen lag. Eher denke ich, dass die Köder zu leicht waren und die Schnur zu wenig gestrafft haben. Die Schnur selbst ist auch zu leicht um sich durch ihr Eigengewicht zu straffen. Wenn ein bisschen Wind geht, weht die wie eine Spinnwebe.
> 
> Mit schwereren Ködern gibt es wahrscheinlich weniger Probleme. Die straffen die Schur dan ausreichend.
> 
> ...



Ja, es wird wohl hauptsächlich am geringen Ködergewicht gelegen haben, mit den Rollen solltes es keinerlei Probleme wegen der Schnurverlegung geben Manche Schnüre, wie die Whiplash eigenen sich ja auch nur seeehr bedingt zum Spinnfischen, da kann die Rolle noch so gut wickeln!

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## danny877 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

--del---


----------



## danny877 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

--del---


----------



## Drillmaschine (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

... na dann Glückwunsch und eine lange Freude an dem guten Stück #6. 

Wär echt cool, wenn du mal berichtest, falls es mal Probleme geben sollte- was ich nicht hoffe und nicht erwarte . Ich habe auch immer sehr viel im Salzwasser gefischt. Das ist wahres Dauerkurbeln mit Salzkruste zum Feierabend. Auch mit der Dusche bekommt man sicher nicht alles ab. |bigeyes


----------



## zandertex (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Hallo,habe seit über einem Jahr die Climax Spinline Zander Spezial 0,12 auf meiner TP.Sie ist immer noch Gelb,super Abrieb und Knotenfest.Hält locker die angegebenen 9,0Kg.Leider ist die Schnur wohl nicht so bekannt.Habe sie beim "Raubfisch" als Tester erhalten. Bei mir kommt vorerst nichts anderes auf die Spule.Viel Spass beim Testen


----------



## the doctor (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Hallo,
Ich fische auch die 3000er Infinityq an einer VHF.
Ich bin von der Rolle begeistert. 
Lässt sich bei euch der Bügel auch sehr leicht umklappen (auf) ?
Beim Werfen ist er bisher noch nie zurückgeschlagen, Auch bei Gewaltwürfen.
Meine Daiwa Luvias erfordert beim Öffnen des Bügels schon etwas mehr Druck was ich auch für normal empfinde.

Ich habe die Power Pro drauf.
Sie macht leider ordentlich Geräuche

Gruß Marcel


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*



zandertex schrieb:


> Hallo,habe seit über einem Jahr die Climax Spinline Zander Spezial 0,12 auf meiner TP.Sie ist immer noch Gelb,super Abrieb und Knotenfest.Hält locker die angegebenen 9,0Kg.Leider ist die Schnur wohl nicht so bekannt.Habe sie beim "Raubfisch" als Tester erhalten. Bei mir kommt vorerst nichts anderes auf die Spule.Viel Spass beim Testen


 
#6#6#6#6 Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!!!!
Das beste Geflecht was mir bis jetzt auf die Rolle gekommen ist!!!
Ich fische Sie jetzt ca 80Std. hier an der Elbe... Die Schnur sieht immer noch aus wie vor dem ersten Angeln!!!! Das kenn ich von anderen Schnüren aber gaaaanz anders!!!! Für mich gibt es in nächster Zeit nix anderes als Climax!!!!


----------



## danny877 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

...... in der Hoffnung nicht zuviel Schadenfreude zu ernten.....

Leute, wollte ihr mal sehen wie man eine fabrikneue Infinity Q 3000 innerhalb 24 zerlegen kann -> yuppie und ein paar euro's in den Wind geblasen #d

Alle bisherigen Rollen wurden kaputt gefischt aber noch nie habe ich in den letzten 14 Jahren eine Rolle oder Rute oder sonstwas durch ausrutschen geschrottet. Ne sorry, aber muss das genau heute bei der nicht gerade günstigsten Rolle passieren . Warum bin ich nicht einfach nur auf die Rute gefallen, wäre schon ein Grund für eine neu aufgebaute BP gewesen.

- Kurbel gebrochen
- Schnurfangbügel verbogen
- Kratzer auf dem Fuss
- Kratzer auf der Trommel

Wat nu? Totalschaden? Doch ne Branzino bestellen?


----------



## taxel (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Aber eine neue Kurbel und ein neuer Schnurfangbügel kosten nicht die Welt.

Wegen der Kratzer sagst du einfach, es ist eine Infinity Vintage. Gibt es als certate tatsächlich --> Klick

Gruß

Axel


----------



## duck_68 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Schöne Schaizze!! Sehe es mal positiv - es war "nur" die Infinity - stelle Dir mal vor, es wäre das gleiche mit der Branzino oder Stella passiert - ich wüsste nicht ob den Wutschrei meine Stimmbänder aushalten würden

Viel Erfolg beim Instandsetzen!

Martin


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*



> Wat nu? Totalschaden? Doch ne Branzino bestellen?


 

das hält keine Rolle aus, würde die Ersatzteile bestellen und instandsetzen, es sei denn das Innenleben hat nen Schlag bekommen.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Ersatzteile ran und gut isses ...

und die Kratzer? Naja ... Narben geben Persönlichkeit?


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> das hält keine Rolle aus, würde die Ersatzteile bestellen und instandsetzen, es sei denn das Innenleben hat nen Schlag bekommen.....





Würde ich auch so machen, da du ja damit nur im Süßwasser fischt, musst du dir nichtmal allzugroße Gedanken machen, ob da die schützende Lackschicht Löcher hat oder nicht. Ich weiß ja auch nicht, aus was die InfinityQ gebaut ist - Alu? Dann dürfte da recht wenig passieren.


----------



## Starcrunch (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Oh ne, Mensch Daniel was machst du denn für Sachen?
So viel Pech kann man doch garnich haben ?!?

Aber sag mal, der Stella Besitzer, is doch nicht etwa Nobbe oder???|bigeyes

ich drück dir die Daumen, das mit der Reparatur alles klappt und du in Zukunft mehr Glück mit dem Tackle hast.


Mal was in eigener Sache:
Welche "neue" Spiderwire ist denn das, was du da jetzt drauf hast? 
Gibts schon wieder was neues oder ist das einfach die Stealth?


----------



## push357 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Hey Daniel, mein Beileid zu dem Missgeschick mit dem hübschen Teil.
Hatte der Welsmichl wirklich die Branzino da? Letztes mal hab ich nur die Exist Steez in seiner Vitrine gesehen.
Was für nen Preis ruft er denn für die Branzino auf?

Gruß Marc

P.S.: Hab beide Hosen zum passen bekommen. Ner guten Nähmaschine sei Dank.:vik:


----------



## danny877 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

Danke Ben & Marc für die Beileidsbekundung.

Ich bin immer noch geknickt wegen der Sache; habe seit dem auch gar keinen richtigen "Drive" um für die Sportbootführerschein-Prüfung die in 2 Wochen in Frankfurt ist zu lernen. (-> Schlafstörungen, Appetitverlust usw. )

Habe gestern von Daiwa per Email den Preis für die Ersatzteile bekommen.
170 EUR zzgl. Versand für Kurbel, Bügel, Rolle. Neu kostet die ganze Rolle aber nur 270 EUR.|kopfkrat Mal überlegen was ich nun machen werde.

Die Branzino hat Wels Michl für 599 da. Liegt aber nicht im Schauschrank. Man muss danach fragen um sie zu begrabschen.

Dank Martin wissen wir ja aber wo es die Branzino inkl. Versand und Steuer für 440 gibt.

PS: nein es war nicht die Stella von Norbi - die läuft rund wie immer ;-) Bzgl. der Schnur musst Du mal bei ihm vorbei fahren und nachfragen - die neue gibt es jetzt auch in weiss/grau/durchsichtig.


----------



## Starcrunch (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*



danny877 schrieb:


> PS: nein es war nicht die Stella von Norbi - die läuft rund wie immer ;-) Bzgl. der Schnur musst Du mal bei ihm vorbei fahren und nachfragen - die neue gibt es jetzt auch in weiss/grau/durchsichtig.


Ich muß gestehen hätte mich nich gewundert wenn es Nobbes Stella wäre, der kriegt doch alles kaputt  

Die Schnur is dann wohl die Spiderwire Invisi Braid, oder wie die heißt.
Naja mal beim Michl vorbei fahren und die Branzino begrabschen


----------



## push357 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

"170 EUR zzgl. Versand für Kurbel, Bügel, Rolle. Neu kostet die ganze Rolle aber nur 270 EUR.|kopfkrat Mal überlegen was ich nun machen werde.
...
Dank Martin wissen wir ja aber wo es die Branzino inkl. Versand und Steuer für 440 gibt."

bei den gesalzenen Preisen wäre die Branzino jetzt auch bezahlt... |bigeyes
da bin ich ja mal gespannt was Shimano für meine Ersatzteile aufruft. Wenn die auch in dem Bereich liegen klopp ich die Rolle in die Tonne.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*



danny877 schrieb:


> - Schnurfangbügel verbogen
> - Kratzer auf dem Fuss
> - Kratzer auf der Trommel
> 
> Wat nu? Totalschaden?


Erstmal mein Beileid. Das ist voll Schaisse, kann aber gerade dem Uferkrabbler jederzeit passieren. Hatte letztens gerade auch fast zeitgleich 2 mal das "Vergnügen" :g, ging glimpflicher ab, aber ich habe dort mit Angeln aufgehört und bin lieber to hus gefahren.
Letztlich waren wohl die neuen Gummistiefel schuld, nicht eingelaufene abgeriebene Sohlen sind sowas von mistig  Eine schlechte Günstig-Investition, wenn man das mal nachrechnet. Also Schuhe bzw. Schuhsohlen sind auch ein wichtiges Uferspinnanglerthema. :g

Zur Infinity interessiert mich die Sache mit dem abgebrochenen unteren Kurbelansatz. Ist da der Aufschraubansatz - also das normal herausstehende Gewinde - vom Großrad mit abgebrochen? Ist es das, was in der schwarzen runden Platte steckt?


----------



## danny877 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q 3000*

@angeldet, meinst Du das Teil hier? (s.u.)

Der raustehende Stift welchen man auf dem Bild sieht, ist sozusagen die Verlängerung vom dem eigentlichen Gewinde welches in die Rolle geschraubt wird. Der selbst ist nicht abgebrochen; der war nur zum Teil in den Kurbelarm mit eingegossen und kam durch den Bruch erst zum Vorschein. Er verbindet also das Material des Kurbelarms mit der Gewindebuchse (innenliegendes Gewinde) welches dann in den Rollenbody geschraubt wird.


----------

